# HI! New to the forum - some pics of early AR refining result



## Absolutsecurity (Jan 6, 2008)

I got the powder in the bottle (56g's) from refining processors with AR - the platter is from a plating operation (24K pure gold disk weighing in at 45g's+) that I scored on EBAY for $425.00 a few years back and the melt ( weighing in at 46 g's) is what I refined some scrap jewelry with AR - been cutting pieces off here and there to help pay operating cost!.

I liked the pic so much I used it as my avitar.

Working on some crazy balls from a plating operation and will post pics of that when I figure it out - being new and just learning I am very glad I stumbled on to this forum and I am overwhelmed with all the great guys that have spent their time helping me out - I was going crazy trying to figure out this latest problem and its like GODS hand that I found all you guys here!

Thanks to everyone on the forum that helps others and I look forward to meeting more people with my similar interests!

Glynn


----------



## Noxx (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Glynn, good job for your refining !
I love your avatar.


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Noxx!

I just wish I could have had more pixels! LOL!

G


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 7, 2008)

Great job Glynn! Keep those pic's coming!


----------

